# October 20th Fishing Tournament



## soulman (Oct 27, 2006)

3rd Annual Calvary Chapel Fishing Tournament. Great payouts and prizes. Kids fish for free. All proceeds support our children's ministry.


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

*Cool*

Count me in!!!


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

looks like i will be there as well. my buddies son is on the deer park fishing team and asked me to take him out..


----------



## DPfishing11 (Sep 20, 2012)

country7 said:


> looks like i will be there as well. my buddies son is on the deer park fishing team and asked me to take him out..


I am the head of the saltwater part of the team and brought this tourney to the team, I expect about 3 boats from the DP fishing team.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

DPfishing11 said:


> I am the head of the saltwater part of the team and brought this tourney to the team, I expect about 3 boats from the DP fishing team.


Awesome..well i will be fishing with Bishop and his dad and grandfather..


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

*Last day to register*

Last day to register guys. FYI, I have the top floor of Topwater grill reserved for tourney participants. So, after we give out the prizes and raffle items(65qt Yeti plus others), you can sit back, relax, and throw down some awesome seafood. See ya there.


----------

